# Used Specialized Allez Comp as a first bike?



## drim (Nov 16, 2009)

I came across a used 2010 Allez Comp on craigslist and I was wondering if it was a good buy. The owner said that he never did long rides, mostly commutes. The bike shows scratches along the brifters, front derailleur, and pedals. 

The bike is a 58cm, and I'm 6' 2, around 220 pounds. I would get well-fitted and buy from a LBS but I'm only in high school and buying with my own money. Would this bike be fine?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

drim said:


> I came across a used 2010 Allez Comp on craigslist and I was wondering if it was a good buy. The owner said that he never did long rides, mostly commutes. The bike shows scratches along the brifters, front derailleur, and pedals.
> 
> The bike is a 58cm, and I'm 6' 2, around 220 pounds. I would get well-fitted and buy from a LBS but I'm only in high school and buying with my own money. Would this bike be fine?


If the bike suites your intended uses (fitness/ training, competition, endurance, charity rides...) and fits well (more below), it might be a fine choice.

My guess (and it is a guess) is that the 58cm will either be sized right or be one size too small for you. Since a bike has to first meet your sizing requirements to fit well (determined by how you're proportioned, fitness/ flexibility, among other factors) and in light of the scratches you mentioned, rather than get sizing advice over the net, I suggest asking the seller to bring the bike to your LBS for mechanical and sizing assessment. 

They'll be able to tell you if (overall) the bike is worth the asking price and if the sizing is close enough to get you a good fit - without resorting to unnecessary compromises in saddle position/ stem/ spacer set up.

BTW, you don't have to purchase bikes from a shop to get these services, but there may be a nominal charge. In this case, I'd consider it a worthwhile investment.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

How much is it? I started out on a $450 Allez from CL that was probably 6-7 years old and it worked great for what I wanted. Just wanted to know if I'd like road cycling and turns out I did, so I upgraded after maybe 6 months. Sold the bike for $20 less than what I bought it for. 

The scratches are probably from leaning up against things if it was a commuter. That size will most likely work for you though, spec bikes seem to run a tad large.


----------



## Bduke21 (Nov 12, 2011)

I am 6'2" 210 with a 32" inseam and I have a 2011 Allez sport comp and it works great for me. I love it. I tried Both the next size up and down and my lbs determined that the 58 was the best fit.


----------



## drim (Nov 16, 2009)

dcorn said:


> How much is it? I started out on a $450 Allez from CL that was probably 6-7 years old and it worked great for what I wanted. Just wanted to know if I'd like road cycling and turns out I did, so I upgraded after maybe 6 months. Sold the bike for $20 less than what I bought it for.
> 
> The scratches are probably from leaning up against things if it was a commuter. That size will most likely work for you though, spec bikes seem to run a tad large.


The bike is $700. I think that's good for a two year old bike with 105 components, right? And I'll definitely take it for a test ride before making the purchases


----------



## JC650 (Feb 8, 2012)

I just bought a Specialized Secteur yesterday from my LBS and Im 6'02 and was fit for a 58 as well.


----------



## PutnamB (Jan 7, 2012)

I really enjoy my Allez with apex grouping. It's served me well for everything (commuting, racing, training, riding ... at a super slow pace... with my gf,ect) The alu frame is forgiving and not a harsh ride. I'd like to upgrade to a nicer bike but I can't justify doing so. I have something that's essentially light, effective, and nothing is wrong with it. 

I think you'll like it if you decide to purchase it I'm 5'11 - 6' @ 155lbs on a 56 I could probably ride a 54 better and get small.


----------



## drim (Nov 16, 2009)

An update:

I did buy the bike and the few times I've ridden it, I've loved it. Too bad winter decided to come late to New York, once the weather hits consistent 50s-60s I'll make sure to ride longer and more often. The fit ended up being pretty comfortable (although I lowered my saddle, as my bottom couldn't tolerate the roughness).


----------



## vol245 (Jan 20, 2002)

I have the same bike, except the size is 56. I am 6' 0". I've changed the saddle and am looking to get a new set of wheels. 

I bought mine after being out of cycling for a couple years. It was a downgrade from what I had in the past. It does fit my needs though and I'm happy with it. 

I love the way the Shimano 105 shifts. I prefer Campy's ergonomics, but that doesn't come on too many, if any stock bikes and none in this price range.


----------



## MrTopher (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm 6'4" and I ride a 58 Allez ('10) and fits me perfectly, 34 inseam. 
IMO, find a local bike shop that sell Specialized and check sizings. 
The Allez is a great bike!


----------



## masivemunkey (Oct 24, 2011)

I have an 04 Allez that I got for $300, which to me is just an insane deal. I think 58 should fit you pretty well, I'm 6' and ride a 56.


----------

